# Kel-Tech 380



## INDYFIGHTER (Oct 7, 2005)

I'm buying a used Kel-tech 380.  It's had maybe a few dozen rounds through it.  It's black plastic with a parkerized barrel.  I looked at my friend's, who is happy with his and it's so small and light weight you could carry this thing in your front pocket in your jeans.  I like the fact it has no saftey as well (it's simple).  My only concerns are that I'll be able to hit what I'm aiming at with this little pocket pistol and how well a plastic guns going to hold up to everyday carrying.  Obviously I'm not expecting to hit the center at a 100 yards but I hope to be able to put them all in the target at 25 or 30ft.  Anyone have any experience with this gun or similar 380's?


----------



## Mark Barlow (Oct 7, 2005)

I carry one and you're right about how easy it is to conceal and use.  As for accuracy, since most encounters will be in the 2 to 8 ft area, I'm comfortable with my ability at that range.


----------



## TonyU (Oct 8, 2005)

I'm sorry I disagree. I personaly would not depend my life on a Kel-Tech.

I would buy and carry a Kahr PM9 before a Kel-Tech. But of course a dislike Kahr's also.


----------



## Grenadier (Oct 9, 2005)

The P3-AT is accurate enough at 10 yards.  While you aren't going to shoot the fleas off the back of a camel at that range, you can still get reasonable accuracy when it comes to hitting a man sized target. 

The recoil is actually pretty manageable, despite the small size and weight, thanks to the use of a locked breech mechanism.


----------



## dearnis.com (Oct 10, 2005)

I've had a P32 for a number of years; essentially same gun.  Shoot it enough to find out what load it likes, fluff and buff if needed (do a search for kel tec owners group).  Do NOT shoot it too much.  I have cracked a slide and broken a frame.  The warranty service is great, but may not extend to a second owner.  Trust my life to it?  Keltecs are for the times you would otherwise be without a gun; nothing more.
Used one?  Normally I am all about used guns, but having shot a KT to failure (twice) I'd pass; you have no way of accurately knowing the round count.  Pony  up a few more $$ for one NIB.


----------



## INDYFIGHTER (Oct 10, 2005)

Thanks for your replys.  I tend to agree I should probably shell out the extra thirty bucks and get the new one.   Thanks again!

Chris


----------



## Mark Barlow (Oct 10, 2005)

TonyU,

No need to apologize.  Differences of opinion are what the 'net is all about.  If we agreed on everything, there wouldn't be a need for a discussion site.

Bottom line, go with what works for you and what you're comfortable with carrying.


----------



## TonyU (Oct 10, 2005)

Mark Barlow said:
			
		

> TonyU,
> 
> No need to apologize. Differences of opinion are what the 'net is all about. If we agreed on everything, there wouldn't be a need for a discussion site.


As you know Mark I have some knowlege of weapons, but I don't want to come across as arrogant or a know it all.
These members don't know me as well as the other forum.





			
				Mark Barlow said:
			
		

> Bottom line, go with what works for you and what you're comfortable with carrying.


So true! It's just with much better quality firearms available out there I'd rather spend the extra money on something I know is going to to be dependable. Or at least more dependable.

Coiincidently Kel-Tech is one of three brands that are easily found illegaly on the street here in this area. Their low cost mass production makes it attractive to the drug dealers and gang members.


----------



## arnisandyz (Oct 10, 2005)

I wouldn't recommend a Kel-Tec as primary daily carry if you can afford better. The old adage of "you get what you pay for" comes to mind. Kel-Tec's are what they are, small, inexpensive throw away backup guns.  I would consider one as last ditch effort, but not as a primary line of defense. They are small and compact, they do have a use when max concealabilty is needed, although there are other choices on the market as Tony mentioned.  If I HAD to use one at 10 yards i'd save my ammo and use it at 10 feet or under - where its intended to be used. 

Sounds like a baby glock 26 or XD9SC or Kahr would serve you better. On the other hand, if all you can afford is a Kel-Tec, something is better than nothing, just don't expect it to do more than what its capable of.


----------



## dearnis.com (Oct 10, 2005)

Kel Tecs are about concealment, not cost.  The cost is low because they lack the final fit and finish that may add $100 to the final price tag; inot a big deal if you understand that and can work with it.  They are capable of amazing accuracy for what they are (mine will hold a B27 Xring at 7 yards and the 10 ring at 10 with the right ammo.)  And for what it is worth I have never taken one off a bad guy.


----------



## TonyU (Oct 10, 2005)

Better made guns more comfortable I going to depend my life on.
Concealabiltiy, I'll take a S&W airweight.

On another note, I'm debasing anyone here for carrying a Kel-Tech, I'm just stating my opinion as to why I would not buy, carry or depend on them.


----------



## Cruentus (Oct 10, 2005)

TonyU said:
			
		

> Better made guns more comfortable I going to depend my life on.
> Concealabiltiy, I'll take a S&W airweight.
> 
> On another note, I'm debasing anyone here for carrying a Kel-Tech, I'm just stating my opinion as to why I would not buy, carry or depend on them.



Do you have sources for field test results on the Kel-Tec, that would actually show it's reliability as compared to other pistols? If not, then what makes you think it is unreliable? I am not disagreeing or agreeing with you, and have no vested interest in your answer as I don't own a Kel-Tec; I just like learning where people get their information. 

Thanks!

Paul


----------



## dearnis.com (Oct 11, 2005)

Well, it is certainly safe to say current Smith's aren't "better."  I'll also note, that after break-in and finding rounds the gun liked I've shot my Kel-tec to catastrophic failure twice with no other failures of any kind.  I will also sugest that this is far more than the gun was ever intended to be shot, and far more than the average owner will shoot one.
I have also shot a full size Smith  auto to catastrophic failure.  Twice.


----------



## TonyU (Oct 11, 2005)

Post deleted: Double Posted.


----------



## TonyU (Oct 11, 2005)

Tulisan said:
			
		

> Do you have sources for field test results on the Kel-Tec, that would actually show it's reliability as compared to other pistols? If not, then what makes you think it is unreliable? I am not disagreeing or agreeing with you, and have no vested interest in your answer as I don't own a Kel-Tec; I just like learning where people get their information.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Paul


Valid question. Only personal experience very much like Chad.
I am a firearms instructor and certified in Superior Court to testify as an expert in the field of firearms. That in it of itself does't mean much, but thus I get the privilage of testing firing all types of guns 
Like I stated before, since it is one of a few brands that I get to test fire I just don't get a feel for their dependability.
Kel-Tech and a few others constantly give me trouble at the range. Of course I don't know their backgrounds, before I test fire them.

BTW beside MA, this one of my passions. Good discussion.
I'm in the process of adding two new additions to my collection.
Yeap, even in the Peoples Republic of New Jersey.


----------



## Grenadier (Oct 11, 2005)

Tulisan said:
			
		

> Do you have sources for field test results on the Kel-Tec, that would actually show it's reliability as compared to other pistols? If not, then what makes you think it is unreliable? I am not disagreeing or agreeing with you, and have no vested interest in your answer as I don't own a Kel-Tec; I just like learning where people get their information.


Back when Kel-Tec's first offering, the P11, came out, there were quite a few individuals who found their quality to be either hit or miss (no pun intended).  Most were utterly reliable, but some had reliability problems, especially feeding some of the more aggressively profiled hollowpoints.  

Most of the feeding problems, though, could be cured with a bit of fluff and buff.  

I would imagine that the same might be true for their other offerings, such as the P3-AT, and in this case, mine turned out to be just fine out of the box, while others might need some fluff and buff to get to that same level of reliability.  Whether this means simply shooting it more to break it in, or to take it to a gunsmith to have some internal work done, depends from person to person.  

I've also owned a Kel-Tec P32, which turned out to be a much more practical carry gun than other pocket pistols in its class, with maybe the exception of the Seecamp.  It was more accurate than my Beretta Tomcat .32 ACP, and reliability wasn't a question, whether it was with Gold Dots or the famous .32 ACP Winchester Silvertip.  Maybe I'm just lucky when it comes to reliability, but if my P32 and P3-AT can feed aggressively-profiled hollowpoints, in addition to my own handloads, then I feel confident in using these guns as backup weapons.


----------



## James Patrick (Oct 11, 2005)

It seems like a kel-Tec isn't a bad choice with the right ammo....no?

James


----------



## TonyU (Oct 12, 2005)

James Patrick said:
			
		

> It seems like a kel-Tec isn't a bad choice with the right ammo....no?
> 
> James


Apparently so.


----------



## INDYFIGHTER (Dec 5, 2005)

To give a bit of an update.  I bought the Kel-tech 380.  I even bought the used on as I couldn't see that it had any noticable wear at all.  I used the few bucks I save to basicly pay for an extra clip.  I have yet to shoot the gun I'm embarrassed to say cause I've carried it a few weeks now.  First impessions having not shot the gun are good.  I love it's conceilability!  I have a fannel shirt and I even had it in the chest pocket the other day.  It's like carring another wallet.  I imagine I should be able to be accuate enough with it but I'm looking forward to trying it out at the range.  Everynight when I put my gun in the nightstand next to my bed I've got a habit of running a cleaner down the barrel.  I start this process by chambering a round before I pull the clip and then unload the chamber.  I figure this helps kind of break the gun in since I don't shoot much and don't really want to shoot this gun alot.  I notice at first that when pulling the slide back and letting snap forward with it's own force that the cartridge jammed a few times.  This bothered me since I carry the weapon with a empty pipe.  Then it started chambering consistantly and I also switched to better rounds, hollow, and I've not had it jam while loading feeding again.  Again, I've not shot the gun and that of coarse is the only true test but as far as the size and feel of the weapon I'm impressed.  It doesnt' seem cheaply made, doesn't appear to be a cheap gun either.  I'll let you know how it shoots hopefully soon.  

I remember my Dad use to take me and my .22 Colt pistol out in the country about ten minutes outside of town and we'd find a sign on a bend in the road and just shoot the hell out of it.  Every sign on every curve in the county had dents in them.  Those same roads today are overrun with traffic and subdivisions.  Boy times have changed.  I'll be going to Don's and paying like twenty bucks for range time and targets.


----------



## Grenadier (Dec 5, 2005)

INDYFIGHTER said:
			
		

> Boy times have changed. I'll be going to Don's and paying like twenty bucks for range time and targets.


 
He's still in business?  Yikes...


----------



## INDYFIGHTER (Dec 5, 2005)

Yeah, I think he's down to two locations now but still kicking and still doing those stupid commercials.


----------

